# Suggestions for video editing tools?



## fonz (Jun 12, 2011)

Until now the only thing I've done with video is watch, but can anybody recommend tools for the following tasks:

Basic cut/copy/paste (for making montages, cutting scenes, that sort of thing)
Scaling and format conversion (command line tools are ok)
Error correction (ditto)
Ripping/inserting/stripping audio
Other effects: fading, blurring, adding title screens/captions etc. etc.
Thanks in advance,

Fonz


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.kdenlive.org/


----------



## avilla@ (Jun 14, 2011)

The port is in multimedia/kdenlive, and I have the update to 0.8 ready to be committed...


----------



## Chuchubi (Jun 22, 2011)

Cinelerra works fine under linux emulation. Cinelerra is also the best opensource video editor. I use it for six years now on FreeBSD.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 19, 2011)

avilla@ said:
			
		

> The port is in multimedia/kdenlive, and I have the update to 0.8 ready to be committed...



Any update on this?  I don't see it in the ports tree yet, nor do I see a PR for it.  Anything that needs to be tested?


----------



## avilla@ (Jul 19, 2011)

Version 0.8 had some problems on FreeBSD, and was quite unstable due to very new features, that's why I decided to hold it back. Last month we fixed most of this stuff on a 5-days meeting, and 0.8.2 will be out possibly tomorrow, so the wait is at end.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah, cool.  Thanks for the update.  I will continue waiting patiently.  Better to wait for something that works, then to rush into something that eats my vids.  

Thanks for the hard work on this!!


----------



## fonz (Jul 19, 2011)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Thanks for the hard work on this!!


Second that. The effort is appreciated!

Fonz


----------



## avilla@ (Nov 2, 2011)

avilla@ said:
			
		

> Version 0.8 had some problems on FreeBSD, and was quite unstable due to very new features, that's why I decided to hold it back. Last month we fixed most of this stuff on a 5-days meeting, and 0.8.2 will be out possibly tomorrow, so the wait is at end.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.



Well, the wait was very long, but here we are: Kdenlive 0.8.2 is in ports! Enjoy!


----------



## fidaj (Nov 17, 2011)

Need help in testing the native program Cinelerra.

http://svn.bluelife.at/index.cgi/blueports/browse/multimedia/cinelerra-devel/

Thanks!

[ Continued here: [ CFT ] Need help in testing the program Cinelerra. -- Mod. ]


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe multimedia/openshot ?


----------



## mix_room (Nov 17, 2011)

multimedia/avidemux2 if you have a bit simpler needs.


----------



## mathiasp (Dec 17, 2011)

*Openmovieeditor*

Openmovieeditor (Openmovieeditor) works fine for me and is in ports


----------

